# My betta swims in circles and squares!!!



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Why does my betta swim in shapes? After i taught him how to swim in circles ( 4 weeks ago), he does it non-stop! the only thing that can lure him out of it is food. Can anyone explain? If your betta had done other weird things you can post it here also!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's probably glass surfing. My betta Cameron does it. I upgraded his tank and that seems to have calmed it down a bit. Also you could put some plants in the area where he does it and that seems to do the job too. 
I know for a fact Cameron does it because he gets bored too easily. I put colorful objects on the outside of the tank or over his head on the glass top of his tank. Things like that seem to keep bettas occupied for hours!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What size is his tank? As MB said a fish that is bored will engage in repetitive behaviors like that. A bigger tank with decorations and plants will distract him and his behavior will return to normal.


----------

